# Canister Filters



## runner1 (Jun 15, 2003)

Anyone have any opinions on Rainbow Lifeguard and Ocean Clear?


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I have heard that both of those types of filters are very good.

~Dj


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Ive heard excellent things about ocean clear. I have not seen any life guard models.


----------

